

Ask HN: Finding time to work on personal projects - roversoccer18

How do you find time to work on your personal projects(While working a 40+ hour work week)?<p>In my case I am currently interning in a IT related job, so I am staring at a computer screen for 8+ hours a day.  By the time I get home the last thing I want to do is sit down and stare into another computer screen.  The only real time I get to work on personal projects in late at night on weekdays for about an hour or two.  At this rate I will never be able to complete anything in a reasonable amount of time.  I travel/work a lot on the weekends(prime personal project time), so I can only really work on it then.
======
stonemetal
Work on it everyday. Doesn't matter if you don't feel like it, form the habit
then it gets done. On days I don't feel like it I work on it for as little as
ten minutes. This makes me much more likely to work on it tomorrow when the 'I
don't feel like it' feeling is gone. Some around here suggest working for
yourself before you work for others(give them the crappy I don't feel like it
time.) Personally I am not a morning person so that doesn't really work for
me. I find strenuous activity to be a good separator as well and helps me
transition and focus.

------
rewind
For me it's all about how much I love the project I'm working on. Find
something you're really... REALLY passionate about. If you're working full-
time and want to be productive after work, you have to absolutely love the
project almost to the point that it's a hobby and you're doing it for fun. If
you don't have that level of enthusiasm, I can't think of any good advice that
will give you the drive to put in the hours. Even if you love your project, it
will still be hard, so you have to at LEAST be in love with what you're
working on.

